# What do you as an occupation?



## MickD7 (Jun 18, 2010)

Hey I dont know if this has been done before, but I was just wondering what is your occupation and how did you come to working in this job.

Myself Im an audio technician for a company called AV Partners, after studying all the way through high school with a majority of my time studying music I finally graduated year 12 in 2007 with Certs 1-4 in Music Industry and then went on to study a diploma in Audio Engineering at SAE. During this time period I worked as a guitar tech,sales staff member and guitar teacher at a shop called Joondalup Music owned by Nuno Bettencorts brother in law I made alot of good friends with some good musicians here and they play a big influence on who I am today. When I graduated from SAE I left with a Diploma in Audio Engineering and Cert 2 in Graphic Design. 

So there I was in 2009 a handful of qualifications in hand and work experience in my back pocket. Id made some good friends and learnt alot of important things about music, the industry and myself with what I wanted to pursue in life musically and personally. I met my current girlfriend at Joondalup Music's sister store Mindarie Music while she was on work experience. And thats when I realized I was ready to move forward with my audio career,

Finally in August 2009 I started working for AV Partners and since then have had the chance to work with many people and further my learning.

Some people I've worked with
Hoodu Gurus
Mental as Anything
Michael Parkinson
Regina Spector
Jimmy Barnes 

and some others to come.

So what do you do?


----------



## MorbidTravis (Jun 18, 2010)

woot a 3rd person that went to sae, i go to sae miami right now and metalus graduated from sae miami last year.


----------



## Fionn (Jun 18, 2010)

savage, i went a audio engineering college in plymouth devon uk, called deep blue sounds, got a BTEC Nat Dip and a BA in Production. Now i'm a data entry keyer for the Royal Mail!!!

Done a bit of semi pro studio work nowt major etc, but now i'm barely even writing my ow stuff!!!


----------



## swayman (Jun 18, 2010)

I work for the government, I can't really say what I do, or I'd have to kill you.

Ahem...

Excuse me for that, I've always wanted to say/type that.

I'm a bus driver, love it, no office to sit in all day, yes I have to deal with some morons/traffic etc but you just have to not let that stuff bother you.

MickD7 - KHE SANH!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 18, 2010)

I kickass and chewbubblegum, and when i'm all out of bubblegum i kick ass.


----------



## 13point9 (Jun 18, 2010)

Stealthtastic said:


> I kickass and chewbubblegum, and when i'm all out of bubblegum i kick ass.



I'm gunna rip off your head and shit down your neck 

Im a student studying BMus Hons in Music Tech, my failsafe career is to become a lecturer


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jun 18, 2010)

i sell video games & skateboards...tough job but somebodies gotta do it.


----------



## Demiurge (Jun 18, 2010)

I've been working in insurance for a couple years now after almost 10 years in healthcare. Surprisingly, insurance is less evil than healthcare.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm a lawyer and part-time soundtrack composer for iphone/cell phone games.


----------



## thraxil (Jun 18, 2010)

I develop custom educational software for classroom use at an Ivy League university. I went to said university studying Computer Engineering, got a part-time work-study job in the department I'm in and was offered a full-time position when I graduated (that was 2001 when the internet bubble was bursting, so I was happy to be an employed programmer) and I've stuck around since then. Pay's not as good as the private sector but I like my work, like my coworkers, and I don't have to deal with a lot of bullshit.


----------



## Samer (Jun 18, 2010)

I work for a health care company browsing sevenstring.org


----------



## Riffer (Jun 18, 2010)

I think most people here either know what I do or can see it under my username. But I work for Paul Reed Smith guitars as a guitar inspector for the SE line of guitars. I go to work and play about 40 guitars between 7AM and 3:30PM everyday. So I play on average, 200 guitars a week.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 18, 2010)

I've taught guitar the last 8 years and karate as well at my dojo, but the last two years mainly guitar because a good chunk of my day is taken up training. In September I start training to be a Special Operator (SEAL) for the Navy.

I teach guitar at the store I was taught at, I got the job because everyone there knew I knew my shit and they needed a teacher. Im a naturally good instructor, so it worked out well. Karate Ive done my whole life, so at a certain level its part of your responsibility to teach and help out, I just eventually started getting paid for it, heh.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jun 18, 2010)

I work in an "Undergraduate Student Services" office at the University of Southern Mississippi. Basically that mean I sit in a cubicle, doing paperwork, staring at this damn computer, answering phone calls, and talking to students.
I hate the job because it dreadfully boring, but I took the job because I was a student here and it's very convenient working on campus. Not to mention, my office is paying for me to go to grad school and get my Master's degree! 


An added bonus is that I have lots of free time to spend on SS.org!


----------



## freepower (Jun 18, 2010)

I, er, teach guitar. It's pretty sweet - not easy to make a living in a recession, but hey.


----------



## synrgy (Jun 18, 2010)

I work in the Member Services team at The Motley Fool, a publisher of stock research. Fool.com: Stock Investing Advice | Stock Research

Prior to my current position I worked here as an office manager, or 'Office Ninja' as my old business card used to say. (They let us pick our own titles. )

So, that's what pays the bills.

On the 'living the dream' front, next month I'm flying out to California to work my 2nd gig as a recording engineer for the upcoming Music Hates You album.


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm a valet and bell services manager at a luxury hotel in town. I also gig occasionally on trumpet and guitar, and teach the odd theory lesson every now and then.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 18, 2010)

Software Developer.

I've been taking programming courses since high school. Always liked it and stuck w/ it.


----------



## Fzau (Jun 18, 2010)

Business Administration student at Uni.
Just finished the second year of my Bachelor's degree 
One more year and I'm going for a Master in Finance


----------



## pink freud (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm an illustrator. I draw pictures and actually get payed for it


----------



## xiphoscesar (Jun 18, 2010)

im a pornstar


----------



## Prydogga (Jun 18, 2010)

xiphoscesar said:


> im a pornstar



Cool joke bro.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 18, 2010)

pink freud said:


> I'm an illustrator. I draw pictures and actually get payed for it


 now that is fuckin' awesome...


----------



## Handbanana (Jun 18, 2010)

Fire Controlman in the USN. Basically a weapons system electronics tech. Work with various Gun Fire Control System's and Radars.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jun 18, 2010)

im a student, im pissed  i will be a cival engineer when i grow up


----------



## pink freud (Jun 18, 2010)

Konfyouzd said:


> now that is fuckin' awesome...



Of course, the only people who will ever see my art are airplane mechanics


----------



## pero (Jun 18, 2010)

I use to study political science, but it sucked and wasn`t what I imagined it would be so one day I just decided to drop out. 
Now I work as an electrician and went private in November last year, so I`m my own boss


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 18, 2010)

pink freud said:


> Of course, the only people who will ever see my art are airplane mechanics


----------



## flo (Jun 18, 2010)

Let me see...
I've been a teacher in a waldorf scool and a lyre maker in Sweden for 2 years ago and loved it.
Now I study physics and engeneering at university in Germany. It's kind of ok. 
I dream of going back to Sweden to build lyres and guitars with many strings.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jun 18, 2010)

MorbidTravis said:


> woot a 3rd person that went to sae, i go to sae miami right now and metalus graduated from sae miami last year.


Cool!
Do you like it?
I'm planning to attend a SAE-Institute here in Germany.
Right now I'm studying technical cybernetics which is kinda cool but just not for me.
I work part-time at the Airport of Zurich (Switzerland) to make money


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 18, 2010)

13point9 said:


> I'm gunna rip off your head and shit down your neck
> 
> Im a student studying BMus Hons in Music Tech, my failsafe career is to become a lecturer



I'm glad somebody got that


----------



## Ckackley (Jun 18, 2010)

Supervisor on a construction crew here .. At least when we have work.


----------



## heavy7-665 (Jun 18, 2010)

Manager at Gamestop


----------



## MorbidTravis (Jun 19, 2010)

Marv Attaxx said:


> Cool!
> Do you like it?
> I'm planning to attend a SAE-Institute here in Germany.
> Right now I'm studying technical cybernetics which is kinda cool but just not for me.
> I work part-time at the Airport of Zurich (Switzerland) to make money



ya its great, but the studios in germany are not nearly as great(from what our director said) because not as big of a school and doesn't have as many people. i would still recommend it over any other school


----------



## TruthDose (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm a pharmacy tech, but I just graduated.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 19, 2010)

i work at the united nations in vienna, and if i was to tell you anything else i would have to kill...ME...


----------



## 777timesgod (Jun 19, 2010)

I get paid by SS.org to post in random threads every couple of days...


----------



## Dan (Jun 19, 2010)

heavy7-665 said:


> Manager at Gamestop



Don't suppose you have battletoads in do you? 

I'm a ceramic artist and glassblower... essentially meaning i make sculptures and vases out of molten glass, and also make dinner services 

I work with something molten. i feel this makes me superior in the badass dept.


----------



## lateralus819 (Jun 19, 2010)

I work for a company that builds scenery for theme parks . I love my job lol.


----------



## matt397 (Jun 19, 2010)

Riffer said:


> I think most people here either know what I do or can see it under my username. But I work for Paul Reed Smith guitars as a guitar inspector for the SE line of guitars. I go to work and play about 40 guitars between 7AM and 3:30PM everyday. So I play on average, 200 guitars a week.



Fuck You 

 

That would be my dream job

I build scaffolding, access platforms and suspended access platforms. It pays well an rightly so, my average job site starts at ground level and I build myself up to typically anywhere from 40 to 200 ft. when Im working the pay is nice but Im tired of being away from the wife an kids, my day starts at 4 am an I dont get home till around 7 pm on average an when overtime jobs come in sometimes Im not home till sometimes 12 am. I would love to find a job doing something with guitars an still make my $33/hr but I think thats impossible unless I was producing bands which I dont have anywhere near the knowledge for. meh, life sucks what are you gonna do ?


----------



## maliciousteve (Jun 19, 2010)

lateralus819 said:


> I work for a company that builds scenery for theme parks . I love my job lol.



How did you get into that? that sounds pretty sweet.

Always been good with my hands and putting them to good work.


I'm part time employed by a Refridgeration engineering company (used to work for them full time but stupidly quit) and an agency. Not had a full time job for a while. 

Been wanting to learn a trade but can't afford the course costs and can't afford to earn very little money when I have to pay for my car. May take up guitar tutoring and film extra work.


----------



## AVWIII (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm a cook. I've done it for a few years. I'm currently making gourmet wood oven pizzas in a restaurant with a strange concept (one side is a classy italian/fusion dining room, the other side is a flashy, adult targeting bowling alley/arcade/billiards). 
I repair guitars on the side, and might have a gig playing dining room classical/jazz.
Not as interesting as some of you folks, but it works for me currently.


----------



## fretninjadave (Jun 19, 2010)

Im a trainload inspector for trains that come in from Mexico. Im on call 7 days a week but i only work 1-3 hours a day if at all ,and get paid for all 8. then I go home , log into ss.org , smoke a hootie and play guitar


----------



## mikernaut (Jun 19, 2010)

I tried to break into the comicbook industry as a artist. Got a few misc things here and there but then end up working in Videogames for about 9 years texturing/painting 3d characters and objects. Also Concepting when time allows. 

I've worked on titles such as- Neverwinter Nights, Star Wars Kotor, Jade Empire, Wolfenstein, Wolverine(xmen origins) and upcoming Singularity. 

Then Activision decided to lay me off last Sept . So now I'm trying to find a new job/studio to work for but the industry is in terrible shape currently with the economy and lots of places closing down.

So currently I work on my portfolio, play Xbox, practice guitar and stare at the walls.


It's kinda neat to see what other guitar junkies do for a job.


----------



## Daggorath (Jun 19, 2010)

Currently in engineering, finishing off my training in welding/fabrication. Can't say as I'm 100% satisfied and I'll end up in this line of work but I'm learning new skills and picking up enough money to live and save for university, so I'm happy with my career situation currently.

My job title: METAL hbang worker.


----------



## AvantGuardian (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm a financial analyst for a private equity valuation firm. Its kind of an obscure niche in the finance world and very boring to explain, so I just tell most people I'm kind of like an accountant... but not really.


----------



## lateralus819 (Jun 19, 2010)

A friend of mine got me into it. Get to see LOTS of cool shit . We do a lot of work for Universal studios such as revenge of the mummy, the new simpsons ride, the majority of the work, aside from the ride, is what we do. Also busch gardens and six flags, and a lot of operas and plays.


----------



## MetalGravy (Jun 20, 2010)

Computer programmer: I work for a magazine distributor that handles single copy sales (newsstands, grocery stores, etc.).


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 20, 2010)

Currently studying for my Advanced Diploma of Commercial Arts (Electronic Design & Interactive Media) 

It's a mouthful, but pretty much Graphic Design and Multimedia (Animation, web design etc..)


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 20, 2010)

EDIT: Fucking Doublepost...


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Jun 20, 2010)

Sadly, after spending 2 years in College studying creative arts and 1 year in University in a Creative Writing program that's very difficult to get into, I've finally figured out that those programs aren't for me. I've decided to become an architect, and that means going to adult ed. and doing 3 courses I never did in high school, then going back to college and taking the sciences program, which I would have to ace, and then go back to university to study at the McGill School of Architecture. If all goes according to plan, I'll only be a student until 2016 

For the summer, though, I'm working for a landscaping company. The past 3 or 4 summers, I was working at a machine shop, but I hated it, so I finally got the hell out.


----------



## aphelion (Jun 20, 2010)

Clinical Psychologist...


----------



## Brendan G (Jun 20, 2010)

This summer I'll be working for the American Institute of Physics . I'll only be compiling articles for a project that the marketing department wants to do, but I think it's kind of cool. After that, I'll be going to college to pursue a physics and mathematics degrees.


----------



## maxident213 (Jun 20, 2010)

I own/operate my own business, a screen printing company. I also work full-time night shift at a door & window shop, cutting wood, building door & window jambs.


----------



## jymellis (Jun 20, 2010)

i make prescription pharmaceuticals . technically i turn the granulation or "powder" into the tablets and capsules people take that are prescribed by doctors. i make a shit ton of different stuff from class 1 controlled substances to asprin.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 20, 2010)

jymellis said:


> i make prescription pharmaceuticals . technically i turn the granulation or "powder" into the tablets and capsules people take that are prescribed by doctors. i make a shit ton of different stuff from class 1 controlled substances to asprin.



well that's not totally true..1st he is a Geiger worshiper, than in his spare time he happens to do what he wrote above!!!!


----------



## jymellis (Jun 20, 2010)

ralphy1976 said:


> well that's not totally true..1st he is a Geiger worshiper, than in his spare time he happens to do what he wrote above!!!!


 
and this guy goes around swiping up minty fresh universes,weapons sculptures, and fanned fret 7s when he isnt diving in snow naked . by the way i started watching your video but havent had time to watch it all the way through. i promice to watch it all and leave you a huge comment on your youtube


----------



## matty2fatty (Jun 20, 2010)

just finishing up a masters in I/O psych, have an interview on monday for a job at a consulting firm


----------



## PnKnG (Jun 20, 2010)

I currently working as a care assistant within elderly care. Pretty good job, nice co-workers (mostly female) and a nice pay


----------



## DVRP (Jun 20, 2010)

I work at the worst place ever....mcdicks.....


----------



## MorbidTravis (Jun 20, 2010)

jymellis said:


> i make prescription pharmaceuticals . technically i turn the granulation or "powder" into the tablets and capsules people take that are prescribed by doctors. i make a shit ton of different stuff from class 1 controlled substances to asprin.



so.... you are a drug dealer


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 20, 2010)

MorbidTravis said:


> so.... you are a drug dealer


inaccurate...


----------



## Acatalepsy (Jun 20, 2010)

Mathematical Physics postgrad. I'm doing research on symmetry groups and their applications to quantum systems.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## josh pelican (Jun 21, 2010)

I am a Medical Transcriptionist for the hospitals here in Halifax (Diagnostic Imaging Department). I am the only person in my area who is trained for several other jobs (Registration, Technical Assistance, etc.) and I've been there since April. One woman has been there for 30 years. I sometimes have to fill in for manager's when they are sick. The job involves a lot of faxing, mailing, talking to receptionists/doctors, sending out reports, giving verbal reports to doctors, and doing mammogram reports (as I call them, my Mammory Frands).

I don't mean to sound dickish, but I'm actually a pretty important asset there for the new guy.

If you live in Halifax (or have been to a hospital in Halifax), I know you're entire medical history. Don't fuck with me... nah, I'm just kidding. I'm not that type of person. I have a lot of pride in my work and believe in privacy.

I love my job. I went to college for one year and make about $17.20 an hour. I can afford all the gear/movies/hookers I want. I'm 21 and live at home. I don't have a vehicle right now. I don't drink, smoke, or do drugs. The money just builds up. Buying a truck within the next year.

I may go back to school some day and further my career in health care or in other areas. I've wanted to be a Forensic Pathologist since grade six. I would love to study Ichthyology as well.


----------



## Underworld (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm working 2 jobs at the moment...

1. I've been studying law in college for a while now, graduated last december. I found a job in a notary office as an assistant where I do almost all the work a notary does. I'm attempting law master degree next september. 

2. Working as a salesman in a liquor shop... salary is very good, way better than the notary office, and I looooove to bring some work home


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jun 21, 2010)

i work at a NY state funded copy shop


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jun 21, 2010)

I operate a fork lift.

Its pretty cool.


----------



## Soopahmahn (Jun 21, 2010)

Metallurgical engineer.

That's right: I make metal all day and get paid for it, then I go home and make metal (and don't get paid for it ).


----------



## quasarwaves (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm a 'slitter' for an italian/chinese/australian filter company 

I cut metal and fiberglass to size all day so that it can be made into hydraulic filters.

I'm also working on my BS Mathematics


----------



## synrgy (Jun 23, 2010)

Soopahmahn said:


> Metallurgical engineer.
> 
> That's right: I make metal all day and get paid for it, then I go home and make metal (and don't get paid for it ).



That's it, boys. Close the forum. This guy just won.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Jun 23, 2010)

im a high school music teacher. what? coolest job ever, you say? i know, right?!


----------



## Soopahmahn (Jun 23, 2010)

synrgy said:


> That's it, boys. Close the forum. This guy just won.



 Don't close the whole forum! Maybe just this thread.

The building 1000' behind me is melting steel with electricity approximately 300 short tons at a crack.


----------



## haffner1 (Jun 23, 2010)

I am a Logistics Analyst working under contract to the U.S. Army. Super fun  (well, it feeds the kids anyway). Just took a 22% pay cut due to a contract award to an underbider.


----------



## Antenna (Jun 25, 2010)

I am a "Specialized Defensive Tactician", also known as a U.S. Army Scout who did a year and a half in iraq who then got out and works security at a nuclear plant. I can't complain the moneys great, I work about 2 weeks out of a month becuase of 12 hour shifts and when i'm at work all I do is tactical training, Mixing my recordings and get on ss.org.


----------



## Basement (Jun 25, 2010)

I hate to admit it,,I'm a Mechanic.


----------



## rvoteary (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm a machine operator in an arms factory, then in September it's college for accounting


----------



## Papa Shank (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm a 'master of chemistry' student, I also study philosophy for fun. Although I'll be 28 by the time I finish my degree...  I used to be a chemical analyst for an electroplating department working mostly on electrical connections for cars but the lure of a proper education was too great.


----------



## GalacticDeath (Jul 7, 2010)

I work at McDonalds haha. Just started a few days ago (my first job).


----------



## DevinShidaker (Jul 8, 2010)

I tour and record, and I'm FINALLY getting paid for it. All of the hard work definitely paid off, because now I get to go around the world playing music, and I get to meet more sevenstring.org members


----------



## Cadavuh (Jul 8, 2010)

Philosophy student O_O. Woohoo for academic philosophy. 




envenomedcky said:


> I tour and record, and I'm FINALLY getting paid for it. All of the hard work definitely paid off, because now I get to go around the world playing music, and I get to meet more sevenstring.org members



Ill be seeing you in August


----------



## metal_sam14 (Jul 8, 2010)

I am an ICT trainee working at 3 different schools in my state, its good fun!

EDIT: that was my 500th post apparently


----------



## gunshow86de (Jul 8, 2010)

I work for a freight forwarder, on the imports side. Today I prepared a shit-load of documents for importing wind turbine parts from Germany and Denmark. Judging from the sheer amount of turbines; the electricity in the Denver area is about to get really green.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jul 8, 2010)

Cart Attendant/Utility Worker at my local Meijer.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jul 8, 2010)

Acatalepsy said:


> Mathematical Physics postgrad. I'm doing research on symmetry groups and their applications to quantum systems.



I envy you so much.


----------



## continental (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm working on my license to be a personal counselor. I got an internship at an inpatient psych ward. 
I haven't started yet, start in August.


----------



## Herb Dorklift (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm assistant manager of a building plastics company.

Basically, if you're getting some building work done that requires plastic (doors, windows, fascia, gutters etc), the builder gets it from me.

It's totally shit money. I'm looking for another job, but they pay for qualifications for me (NVQs and management courses that cost thousands).


----------



## mrhankey87 (Jul 9, 2010)

freelance graphic designer, hopefully in a year or two I'll open my own studio.


----------



## matt397 (Jul 9, 2010)

Basement said:


> I hate to admit it,,I'm a Mechanic.


what the hell is wrong with that ? LoL Ive thought about finishing my carpentry apprenticeship (1 year to go) an starting up one as a mechanic just for something new. I would love to be able to do all the work on my own car myself without having to pay someone.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 9, 2010)

I used to work at waldbaums, but I had to quick because I stole so much food I gained 10 pounds. Thievery has its price.

Now I work at a pharmacy and I'm going to school to be a lawyer.


----------



## Awfulwaffle (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm an equipment and vehicle maintenance guy for a school system, although when I've got nothing that needs fixing I do groundskeeping as well. Started this job after I quit working as a mechanic. Starting school at the University of Wisconsin - Milwaukee to work towards a mechanical engineering degree.


----------



## chimp_spanner (Jul 9, 2010)

I work for a royalty free sample distribution company - I prepare/edit adverts, tidy up sample packs (fix bad looping, mix/master, do the meta on them), a little graphics work involved, deal with producer accounts etc. 

I do it from home. It's pretty cool. That + selling CD's. That's it atm!


----------



## auxioluck (Jul 9, 2010)

I do Tech Support for a company that provides a fuel card for pilots. I deal directly with airports to make sure everything is running smoothly. It's actually more boring than it sounds, surprisingly.


----------



## groph (Jul 9, 2010)

I landed a summer gig at the Atlantic Canada Aviation Museum, which is pretty cool. I've loved airplanes since I was a wee one. I work in the gift shop, I do tours, and being the only dude who works there, I maintain the grounds, which means a lot of mowing and general cleanup. I also keep the indoors clean, paint things and pretty much do 80% of the work.

It's not bad though, I'm getting 40 hours a week and the pay is great especially considering I live at home and barely have to spend a dime.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jul 9, 2010)

Basement said:


> I hate to admit it,,I'm a Mechanic.


There's no shame in it man, my dad's a truck mechanic.


----------



## machinehead91 (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm a postman, i'm also terrified and allergic to dogs

talk about irony eh?


----------



## SirMyghin (Oct 16, 2010)

Masters of Applied Science- Geotechnical Engineering student. Pays the bills it does.

I feel I should elaborate further, I have a few years experience carpentry/construction under my belt. My undergraduate degree is in Civil Engineering (B.Eng). 

Next week the PEO (professional engineers of Ontario) group in my area is going on a brewery tour


----------



## scottro202 (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm a full time student, musician, and ass kicker


----------



## FireInside (Oct 17, 2010)

machinehead91 said:


> I'm a postman, i'm also terrified and allergic to dogs
> 
> talk about irony eh?



I'm a Cop and I f'ing love donuts! ha ha!


----------



## ZEBOV (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm a local (Memphis, TN) assistant live sound engineer, security guard, and soon to be the chief recording engineer for the live sound company I work for.


----------



## stryker1800 (Oct 17, 2010)

I work at walmart on third shift, in the backroom being miserable and going to school for network systems administration. Which I'm not entirely sure i even want to do.


----------



## matt397 (Oct 17, 2010)

Im a scaffolder, this is what I do for a living.


----------



## Meinrad (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm a structural/dynamics engineer in advanced robotics. In simple terms, I figure out how to make the moving parts of the robot work together with the structure in the most efficient way possible. Been doing this for almost nine years and I don't think I'm ever leaving the industry, it's too interesting! 

I also own a small drafting and design company.


----------



## Explorer (Oct 17, 2010)

So far...

Certified Marriott chef
Teacher of karate and (later) kung fu
Rocket science at NASA
Pro musician
Pro magician
Psychic
Systems analysis

And, in a weird turn, now in natural/organic food policy and retailing...


----------



## ellengtrgrl (Oct 17, 2010)

QA Engineer for a company that makes flow measurement instrumentation, and (of all things) concrete vibrators (used to shake air bubbles/pockets out of concrete after it's been poured). I've been working for my present company for the past 6 years and when my boss (who along with being a corporate exec., is a General in the Army National Guard) is gone out of town, I'm the acting corporate quality manager. I'm also the supervisor for my company's quality control department, and besides doing that, due to my electronics background, have to deal with an receiving inspection, and most function testing of circuit boards received in from outside suppliers. I also perform quality, and statistical analyis for my boss "The General." 

Work has been insane for me lately (10 or 11 hour days), making it hard to find the time and energy to do some serious playing, to keep the rust off of my chops.


----------



## Thaeon (Oct 17, 2010)

Performance Guitar Major, I teach guitar lessons and I'm working on getting on with a company to do some backline for some shows.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 17, 2010)

I teach guitar, freelance. I'm finishing school via correspondence after I was forced to leave after my second to last year about three-four years ago - I'm trying to decide whether I should study biology/paleontology, voice acting or design (so I can work for guitar companies ).


----------



## gaunten (Oct 18, 2010)

I work on the railroad, I was unemployed last year, and the unemployment center gave me a tip about the "railroad school" so I applied, and got in, and after ony 8 months education I'm done, and have as of now been working with it for about 4-5 months.

The first few months I worked a hella lot of overtime, about 250 hours a month or more, but now it's cooled down a bit. it's a pretty nice job, sometimes I get paid for sitting and waiting for hours, and sometimes it's really hard physical work. 

at least there's no big risk of losing my job again, as I apparently am pretty good at it, and Sweden needs about 1500 new railroad workers every year for the next ten years.

So, since I make quite a lot of money now, I will save up for a house, and then fill it with Sherman true temperament 7 stringers


----------



## deathjazz89 (Oct 22, 2010)

I hangout with autistic children and adults. 
I get a juice box during snack time.


----------



## Asrial (Oct 22, 2010)

College student at the moment, studying math, physics and chemistry, with a sidejob as a shop-clerk in the local grocery-store.

Also kicking ass and drinking chai tea of course.


What? Chai tea >>> bubblegum anyday!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm a full time metal head, and I have a PhD in kicking motherfucking ass. In my spare time, I'm an IT contractor for Bell Aliant (owned by Bell). I get contracted out to government to sit on site and fix shit. I assure you this doesn't interfere with my primary career of being metal as fuck.


----------



## RaceCar (Nov 5, 2010)

Lot of engineers and mechanics on here...I suppose it takes a true metalhead to understand the complexity of engineering!

I work at Kelly Services. Its a staffing corporation. I graduated with a BA in Spanish Language and Literature. I am a Bilingual Service Coordinator. Basically I help do the back end of hiring/firing people, running background screens, and surfing Sevenstring.org while sneaking away from my desk for cigarettes.

Yup, just another *brick in the wall.*


----------



## emperor_black (Nov 5, 2010)

Riffer said:


> I think most people here either know what I do or can see it under my username. But I work for Paul Reed Smith guitars as a guitar inspector for the SE line of guitars. I go to work and play about 40 guitars between 7AM and 3:30PM everyday. So I play on average, 200 guitars a week.



That HAS got to be THE best job!! 

I sit in a cubicle all day in front of the computer. I am a Senior Build and Release Engineer. I can browse & work from home as much as I want as long as I get my job done. 

I have a Bachelors and Masters degree in Mechanical engineering but jumped ship to Software when the bad economy hit in the 2000's due to the dotcom burst.


----------



## Winspear (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm a student. I should really get a job. Like really. I've told myself this for the past 2 years. The longer I leave it, the harder it gets because of lack of experience - yet I keep getting put off by people telling me how hard it is to find a job because of lack of experience. Oops.
Luckily I really don't need the money yet. But I will..so I should get off my ass


----------



## Revan132 (Nov 5, 2010)

CNC Laser Operator: I basically operate a very large laser in a sheet metal shop, and it cuts (Or doesn't on most days) right through any type of metal you can think of. It's pretty much the first German Engineered thing I have ever hated with every fabric of my existence because it is always breaking! I get good results though. On the side, I program that very same laser to custom cut pickguards, truss rod covers, amp face plates, designs etc. 
The days I'm not at work, I'm a full time student as Stony Brook University, working on my Bachelor's in History, and eventually moving on to law school out in Boston.


Really interesting job, but I freakin' hate operating forklifts!!!


----------



## Psychobuddy (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm a student by day, and by night I work at a...dun dun dun...dollar store.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Nov 5, 2010)

Full time student workign towards a Computer Science degree, hopefully I'll have a job coding next semester, but of right now I work as an interviewer for a marketing research company. So if I call any of you guys, you don't have to do the survey, but at least be polite, come on!


----------



## The Munk (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm an Artist Relations rep for Halo Guitars. I also do tech and repair work out of our Cupertino shop.


----------



## leandroab (Nov 5, 2010)

Studying to be a Chemical Engineer.


----------



## jufob (Nov 5, 2010)

Kinda reluctant about this but I hear freedom and capitalism is making a comeback, Area 54, Level 13.


----------



## Maniacal (Nov 6, 2010)

I own a small music school (just 3 teachers).
I teach guitar and drums privately and guitar 1 day a week at a secondary school. I also have 2 books out which I sell on my website. 

I have managed to make a good living doing what I enjoy so I am really lucky, although I worked my arse off.


----------



## 7slinger (Nov 6, 2010)

RN - I work in neurosurgery (brains and spines)



ellengtrgrl said:


> concrete vibrators



I know you explained this, but it made me smile none the less


----------



## kmanick (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm a Software Architect/senior developer at a large HIT (hospital info tech) company.
all .net silverlight C# stuff. I love it. I work with very cool people and our 
software is used by 8 of the top 10 hospitals in the US (amongst hundreds of others). Been here for 10 years.
My wife is a PAC Unit nurse at MGH and I get "real" feedback from her and 
her cohorts all the time on our applications. 
I help make stuff that actually makes a difference. 
it's very rewarding.
I hope I can retire here


----------



## Skanky (Nov 8, 2010)

Wow - I just viewed the last page of posts and so many of you are in technical fields! Must be something about 7-strings that brings out the nerds.... like me.


I'm a mechanical engineer / designer for a company that makes conveyors and automation. We do a lot of work for the food industry, but aren't limited to that.

I use SolidWorks and am an expert at that software. Have my CSWP and am the "go to" guy for stuff related to 3-D designing.


----------



## bostjan (Nov 8, 2010)

Revan132 said:


> CNC Laser Operator: I basically operate a very large laser in a sheet metal shop, and it cuts (Or doesn't on most days) right through any type of metal you can think of. It's pretty much the first German Engineered thing I have ever hated with every fabric of my existence because it is always breaking! I get good results though. On the side, I program that very same laser to custom cut pickguards, truss rod covers, amp face plates, designs etc.
> The days I'm not at work, I'm a full time student as Stony Brook University, working on my Bachelor's in History, and eventually moving on to law school out in Boston.
> 
> 
> Really interesting job, but I freakin' hate operating forklifts!!!



Ha! I used to run a high-temperature microwave furnace that was German. The application of the thing was in ceramics processing- making tiny little gadgets out of custom-mixed magnetic materials (and other ceramic materials). That thing was the bane of my existence for about two years, because it either didn't work at all or worked far too much. Either way, I put powder in and got powder out. Half the time the input and output were the same, the other half of the time, the thing sintered too fast and exploded like a polish sausage.

Good to know that there are so many rocket scientists and brain surgeons on the forum. I guess I can no longer say "Well, it doesn't take a rocket scientist or a brain surgeon to figure out how to play a seven string!" 

I currently work in R & D for the electrical power industry. Previously, I worked as a construction materials engineer, which sounded more glamourous than it really was. I spent ~50% of the time making sure Ellen's company's concrete vibrators were doing their job in the field. I also measured how flat the floors were after they smooted them out with a float, and tested other stuff, like fireproofing, structural steel, overflow protection, and my favorite, dirt.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Nov 9, 2010)

I get paid to go to Uni for free.


----------



## TheWreck (Nov 9, 2010)

I work in a music store, selling music instruments and I repair stringed instrument. I'm also a soundtech, in concerts, conference and corporative events.

I'm also promoter of the Metal scene here in Sherbrooke,Quebec


----------



## Meinrad (Nov 10, 2010)

This is my occupation!






Here's an example of what I do




http://i154.photobucket.com/albums/s251/Terminator000/Robot.png


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Nov 11, 2010)

Ex-engineer, now med student.


----------



## tacotiklah (Nov 11, 2010)

I kick ass.....


Yes, that is a full time profession and yes, I am very good at it. That is all.....


----------



## Soubi7string (Nov 12, 2010)

Taco Bell


----------



## rvoteary (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm a goddamned business student XD


----------



## habicore_5150 (Nov 12, 2010)

i work behind a computer desk as a tech student


----------



## Berger (Nov 12, 2010)

Computer Programmer...works well enough for me


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 12, 2010)

Berger said:


> Computer Programmer...works well enough for me



*high five*


----------



## Soubi7string (Nov 14, 2010)

I feel like a failure....-shrugs- oh well someones gotta do it


----------

